

The Joy of PICKLES (a PHP Framework) - joshtronic
http://blog.geoffoliver.org/2011/05/01/the-joy-of-pickles/

======
DjDarkman
I personally love language constructs and hate frameworks for not using them
just because they are not OOP enough, for example I like to write controllers
using switch statements... when it gets cluttered I may refactor it a class,
but I keep that simple, I don't want to subclass an abstract controller class
etc.

Also like the author, I hate frameworks that do too much and won't let me be,
my personal favorite is: Flourish <http://flourishlib.com/> .It is a
collection of classes, and that is what a framework should be instead of some
monolithic system that generates code that you will have to maintain and has a
zillion configuration files scattered all over the place.

